# Florida Newb Hobie tent to full berth



## faceplant2012 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hello World,

I am a Hobie sailor near Clearwater.
I want to migrate from Hobie 16 to 18 to small tri to daysailer and then bluewater. 
I have been sailing since childhood on sunfish and hobie.
No racing experience, just fun and camping.

I have an interesting project started for a Hobie reconfigured to a tacking Proa. The project is posted here: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/proa_...ode=tn&order=ordinal&start=1&count=20&dir=asc

cheers to all


----------

